# TIN HORSE HIGHWAY



## Coondle (Aug 28, 2013)

I have written elsewhere of a recent trip I did.

There was one section of highway that had me laughing to myself and a little out loud at times.

Kulin is a small farming community about 3 hours drive from Perth, the district population is under 400 and the district is about 1850 sq miles.

Yes even our farming areas are very sparsely populated.

The community has a "Bush Racing Meeting" for stock horses and the like to race over a dirt track. It is aimed at being a family fun day and has camping out under the stars and evening entertainment.

Along the highway into the town and out again toward the locality where the races are held, farmers and the community have built "Tin horses', generally crafted from used oil drums, paint tins and other scrap. Some are hilarious and from town for about 10 miles to the race site many ar within 50 metres of the other. Here are some but some need explanation because of "local jokes/ personalities". Some do not need explanation.

















A horse enjoying a beer.

















This horse is playing a guitar so is a "Rocking Horse"









Police here can stop you and conduct a Random Breath Test, not quite as per the sign. The number plate on the car reads "COPS" and the car is a type, colour and model used at one time by the Police. The other horse that is not so clear has a guitar slung over his shoulder and bears the sign "Eskimo Joe" a performer that provided entertainment at the races.









Made from the wear points from a seed drill and in a dry creek bed. Very clever.









Dad, mum and baby.









Love the posture achieved on the horse, just looks like some cyclists do.









Marc Philliposis is an Australian tennis player.







]

















A sample of 80 or so, others include hockey players, golf players, doctor horse asking "are you a little hoarse"; one in a chariot, titled "Ben Horse, A Charlton Horston epic"; one sitting on a chair reading a "Playhouse" magazine.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Very Interesting metal figurines. Thanks for posting photo's,Jim


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Thanks for sharing those. They are very creative and quite interesting.


----------



## Thumbtack (Jun 18, 2012)

Reminds me of Darwin not a lot to do. Love the photos


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Makes a person really appreciate the laid back and humorous mindset of our Aussie friends.


----------

